# conectar equipo 220 monofasica a 220 trifasica



## gonzo (Ene 13, 2008)

Hola a todos
tengo un problemita, vivo en mexico y acá á tension es de 110v, me traje un pequeño hornito eléctrico pero funciona a 220v - 600w, en la casa que vivo hay corriente trifasica, entre cada fase y el neutro da 110 y entre fase y fase me da 220 (medido con multimetro).
La pregunta es, puedo conectar el horno directo a las 2 fases y funcionará o se queará ? Que deberia hacer con el neutro ? y con la toma a tierra fisica del horno ?
Desde ya muchas gracias, no se si habia algo posteado al respecto pero no encontré nada que aclare mi duda satisfactoriamente y no querría quemar nada.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 13, 2008)

hola gonzo.

perfectamente pudes conectar tu horno entre fase y fase para obtener los 220v. 
la toma de tierra es aconsejable que la utilices.

saludos.


----------



## gonzo (Ene 13, 2008)

Muchas Gracias, haré la prueba a ver que resulta.-


----------



## jose villamil (Ene 13, 2008)

Ojo con la tension inducida en el cuerpo del horno. antes de tocarlo con la mano debes medir con el voltimetro si hay alguna tension en las partes metalicas del horno. debes usar la linea de tierra a la tierra electrica del edificio para proteccion de los usuarios del Horno.


----------



## Leon Elec (Ene 13, 2008)

TEn cuidado con la frecuencia de red. Los aparatos que trabajan a 110v la frecuencia es de 60Hz y los que trabajan a 220 son de 50Hz. Chequea además de que pueda trabajar a 110v. Hoy casi todos los artefactos pueden soportar ambas tensiones y frecuencias modificando un solo interruptor.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 14, 2008)

Pues si Leon Elec tiene razon con el tema de la frecuencia, pero no te  preocupes por esto, este tipo de motor te funcionara bien a ambas frecencias

saludos


----------

